

Ask HN: Anyone just feel that earthquake?  - breck

I'm in SanFran. First one!
======
bcl
Looks like a 4.6 -
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc402...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc40234037.php)

------
ivankirigin
Yes: <http://www.twitscoop.com/>

~~~
breck
That is really interesting. It's fascinating to see the common words people
use to describe it (besides earthquake):

felt feeling shaking experienced else(I'm guessing this was "anyone else")
etc.

I was home alone at the time so turned immediately to twitter to confirm and
less than 1 minute after i felt the quake a page full of people had tweeted
it.

How can CNN compete with that?

~~~
ivankirigin
CNN won't compete with it. They'll license it.

